# Biscuit Joiner



## Chelsea3311 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Finally getting back into woodworking after being out of it for several years. I have a bench mounted Delta 32-100 Plate Joiner (I don't think they make it anymore) that I'm thinking about selling and want to replace it with a hand held biscuit joiner....any suggestions for a good one?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the porter cable 557. Although it is a little pricey, I am very pleased with it.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the Dewalt. I like it a lot but have nothing to compare it to. I've had mine for about 10 years and never had a problem. I just sharpen the blade every once in a while.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

I,too, have the Dewalt and am very happy with it. I've had it for probably 10-12 years and finally got a replacement blade for it recently. It's never let me down.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the Makita. Works just fine.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Freud. I looked at the Porter Cable, Dewalt and Freud. I didn't like the handlle on the Dewalt. I loved the PC, but didn't want to drop that much on it. I settled on the Freud. It works for what it's supposed to, but I think the fences on all three feel flimsy or brittle. I don't suppose that's an issue with them though since they shouldn't be beat up too much. I did have to use a red sharpie to make the center lines more visible on my Freud though, and I have good eye sight.


----------



## Chelsea3311 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to all, lots of good recommendations... just have to sell my Delta bench mount joiner to buy the hand joiner.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the DeWalt. Occasionally it doesn't seem to position all the biscuit slots exactly the same (vertically). I think this is due to a less than perfect design coupled with operator error (though I try to be very careful). It's hard to get the machine perfectly aligned with the stock. Anyway, it's caused a bit of extra belt sanding when edge joining panels.

Someone told me that the design of the Porter Cable helps prevent this. Maybe someone else can chime in.

As a less expensive alternative, the Craftsman #17539 and the Ryobi #JM82K go for $100 and both have excellent reviews. They seem to be the same machine. If you are only planning on occasional use, either of these may be fine.

Bill


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a freud that I bought at a pawn shop for $35,works fine by me.Besides C/L pawn shops have a lot of tools.I guess there a lot of people out of work that have to pawn their tools to make their bills.Itchy


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

i just got a PC 557 off craigslist that was used once for get this..... $25 plus 20 for shipping
it was just listed as a porter cable biscuit cutter, great shape in case with accessories and a bag of biscuits
so when it arrived i about **** my pants when it was a 557.
im new to woodworking so i havent used any other biscuit cutter but i have heard this is the best and for the
price im sure it will even work that much better!!


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the PC too. Good tool.


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Found this, see if it can help you man

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2007/11/18/best-biscuit-joiner-under-200/


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (Apr 9, 2010)

I personaly favor my portercable biscut joiner.
Sure its one of the more pricey machines but its incredible 
Even the case for this tool is easy to use and made well! And I am a stickler about not being able to fit the cord in cases!

I have also heard good things about the dewalt model but I have never used it so I cant say.


----------



## RapidCut (Nov 6, 2009)

I also have the PC557 and I am very happy with it. The 135 deg ability and the fact that the *cutter moves independent from the handle* were what did it for me (the reviews it got also helped). Some of the other joiners are setup where the handle and the cutter move together - this seems awkward to me. The PC is generally more expensive but BB had it on sale when I bought it.

Some will tell you to skip the biscuit joiner and get a good doweling setup. I use both methods (and besides that I like "stuff").

RC


----------



## jimmykx250 (Oct 12, 2009)

*biscuit joiner*

I have a dewalt cordless 18 volt that i bought quite a while ago. Not sure it's still on the market but i love it. Cordless is the way to go if you dont mind the weight of the battery.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Another vote for the Dewalt...


----------

